# Sony CDX-C910 faceplate repair



## GroundLoop (Feb 11, 2015)

Have the infamous no/dim display. I downloaded the schematic and know the part # (1-517-557-11). Problem is the part is discontinued - even from Encompassparts.com. I have 4 of these faceplates with the no/dim display and 2 left that work. I know it is in the display and not the external dc/dc converter.

Any chance it is some support component on the faceplate that supplies the elctro luminescent display? Looks like there are several components that are between the display and the pins on the back of the faceplate.


----------



## vinman (Feb 5, 2013)

:snacks: ...... Subbed


----------



## mescko (Jun 29, 2018)

Pretty late I know but it's the inverter, that annoying, dangling little box that supplies the AC for the EL panel (An EL can't work on DC). The only alternative at this point is to try and cobble one up from a DIY EL panel kit sold on the internet. You will have to cut it down to the right size. I've got two XR-C900 (cassette version) faceplates with the same problem.


----------

